# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  آیا آموزشگاه خوب برای برنامه نویسی iosهست؟؟

## jamedar

سلام به همه 




آیا در تهران آموزشگاه برنامه نویسی خوب هست برای آموزش زبان برنامه نویسی سویفت؟؟

----------


## sorooshz

> سلام به همه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> آیا در تهران آموزشگاه برنامه نویسی خوب هست برای آموزش زبان برنامه نویسی سویفت؟؟



 سلام
والا swift تازه معرفی شده
شاید الان توی کل دنیا تعداد انگشت شماری باشن که به این زبون مسلط باشن!
تنها منبع خوبشم (تا الان) دو تا کتاب هستش که مال خود  اپل هم هستن و مجانی هم هستن
مطمءن(ببخشید همزم خرابه!) باشید که تا چندین وقت دیگه غیر ممکنه توی تهران همچین کلاسی بذارن
اگرم بذارن دو تا دلیل می تونه داشته باشه!:
یا اینکه سر مردم کلاه می ذارن و چند تا مبحث ساده رو یاد می دن
یا اینکه واقعا باید معجزه بشه!
شما اگه می خواین یاد بگیرید همون کتاب های خود اپل خیلی خوبه

----------


## m.alinejad

کتاب های زیادی برای iOS در لینک زیر وجود داره.
http://ebook-dl.com/computer/apple/development-programming

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

سلام اینجا رو نگاه کن
https://developer.apple.com/swift/resources/
https://designcode.io/swift

----------


## harani

آموزشگاه نرو آموزشگاه اکثراً پولو میگیرن اصلاً درس دادشون مضخرف و بی فایدس خودت یادبگیری سنگین تره سایت http://www.tutorialspoint.com/index.htm یکی از بهترین سایت های آموزشی دنیاست که شما میتونید براحتی و جامع آموزش رو فرابگیرید .

اینم قسمت ios ش : http://www.tutorialspoint.com/ios/index.htm

----------


## ali_zamanio85

سلام، واسه ی برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل آو اس باید باشه و تو ویندوز اگه بخوایم مجازی نصب کنیم هم خیلی خیلی طولانیه و سخت
واسه ی همین تصمیم گرفتم مک بوک بگیرم میشه راهنماییم کنید چه مدلی بگیرم؟ فقط برای این برنامه نویسی میخوام، اینکه درایو نوری نداره اذیت کننده نیست؟؟
من چند تا فیلم آموزش آی او اس به صورت فارسی پیدا کردم ولی خیلی جاهاش سوال دارم، مثلا همین ساخت آیکون با کورل و ... یکی پیدا میشه خصوصی آموزش بده؟ من خیلی احتیاج دارم
ممنون

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

barnamenevis.info

----------


## S.Ghasim

> سلام، واسه ی برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل آو اس باید باشه و تو ویندوز اگه بخوایم مجازی نصب کنیم هم خیلی خیلی طولانیه و سخت
> واسه ی همین تصمیم گرفتم مک بوک بگیرم میشه راهنماییم کنید چه مدلی بگیرم؟ فقط برای این برنامه نویسی میخوام، اینکه درایو نوری نداره اذیت کننده نیست؟؟
> من چند تا فیلم آموزش آی او اس به صورت فارسی پیدا کردم ولی خیلی جاهاش سوال دارم، مثلا همین ساخت آیکون با کورل و ... یکی پیدا میشه خصوصی آموزش بده؟ من خیلی احتیاج دارم
> ممنون


درود
در مورد مدل که مدل های مختلف وجود داره. شما حتی میتونی Mac Mini یا iMac بگیری. اما من خودم  بعد از کلی تحقیق دقیقا برای برنامه نویسی به این نتیجه رسیدم که مدل زیر رو بگیرم و ازش هم کاملا راضی ام.
*Apple MacBook Pro 15-inch with Retina display 2013 ME294*در مورد سوال هاتون میتونین در همین انجمن بپرسین تا دوستان کمک تون کنن.
موفق باشید

----------


## yashar_ad

سلام 
دوست عزیز من پیشنهاد می کنم خودتون مطالعه کنید چون کلاس حکم کاتالیزور رو در یادگیری اولیه داره چون همین آموزشگاه برنامه نویس که استاد خوبی مثل آقای عباس پور داره جمع ساعتهای آموزشش ۲۴ ساعت در طول ۲ ماه هست و مسلما کسی با ۲۴ ساعت آموزش برنامه نویس خوبی نمیشه و  فقط با میحط برنامه نویسی آشنا میشه و کلی از زوایای پنهان اون زبان باقی میمونه

----------


## مهدی عباس پور

اگه نخوای  مک بخری با داشتن یک هارد اس اس دی 
با روش زیر می تونی روی کامپیوتری با 4 گیگ رم نصب کنی 


بعد از دانلود مک این برنامه رو و دانلود کن : 


http://www.tonymacx86.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=260



بعدش از این آموزش برو جلو :


http://www.tonymacx86.com/yosemite-d...-based-pc.html



واسه اینکه بتونی روی پارتیشن های mbr هم نصب کنی مک رو باید این برنامه رو بگیری :


http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/fil...ite-mbr-patch/

----------


## bab_ak

مهندس سلیمی تو تهران swift رو اموزش میده. من خودم باهاشون این دوره رو خصوصی گذروندم و میدونم که کلاس های نیمه خصوصی هم دارند . من دقیقا نمیدونم که الان کجا دوره هاشون برگزار میشه
اما تو اینترنت سرچ کن اسمشونو   "مهندس محمد سلیمی"  فوق العاده خوب بوده

----------

